# Stewart Systems workshops



## Marty57 (Oct 5, 2017)

If anyone is in the Mesa Az. area end of October, I'll be doing workshops at the Copperstate Fly-in for Stewart Systems, (27th & 28th). I'll also be working the booth at Copperstate for Stewart's so if you have any questions, stop by. I'm in the process of covering my 2+2 and taught the workshops at Airventure 2017 along with other fly-in's. I've also scheduled a three day work shop here in CA for early December for any one interested in learning the full system. 
Thanks,
Marty57


----------

